# anyone seen the new hsbc advert?



## Will Scarborough (Mar 28, 2009)

Got a nice little beardie and royal python in it


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

It has...

But they release the Royal into the garden when they move ....

What a great way of showing people what to do with their pets, when they can't take them with them.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

ive only seen the end of it with the beardie.

they do what with the python


----------



## Will Scarborough (Mar 28, 2009)

incrisis said:


> It has...
> 
> But they release the Royal into the garden when they move ....
> 
> What a great way of showing people what to do with their pets, when they can't take them with them.


knew i forgot to put something, meant to put that in,

yeahh its a shame, but alot of people irresponsibly do that these days, im not condoning it in any way, its odd seen as most reptile shops will quite happily take in any unwanteds and sell them on for a tidy profit, some people are just lazy i guess :devil:


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

i saw it all fully last night b4 work
disgraceful for hsbc
letting a royal into the wild
and aren`t beardies supposed to be in vivs not fish tanks that don`t maintain heat properly?????
you think the pr guys would think more responsibily


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

thetong6969 said:


> i saw it all fully last night b4 work
> disgraceful for hsbc
> letting a royal into the wild
> and aren`t beardies supposed to be in vivs not fish tanks that don`t maintain heat properly?????
> you think the pr guys would think more responsibily



you know housing beardies in glass tanks is common practice in many other countries and while i dont agree with it i dont think you could really make a huge case for complaining. 

but T.V. ads arent allowed to condone illegal activities so you could complain to the ASA


----------



## Will Scarborough (Mar 28, 2009)

thetong6969 said:


> i saw it all fully last night b4 work
> disgraceful for hsbc
> letting a royal into the wild
> and aren`t beardies supposed to be in vivs not fish tanks that don`t maintain heat properly?????
> you think the pr guys would think more responsibily


At the end of the day, their man intention is to market their product, and they have full means over what they want in the advert, so for more aesthetic reasons they probably used the glass viv, to show the lizard more fully and to get across the point of the advert, its sad that they didnt put more thought into the advert and they can expect thousands of complaints im sure, but with a company dealing in that big money, they care more about the marketing and bringing in more customers than keeping the general public happy, its a wicked circle


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Its over a year old that advert http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/53763-watch-then-complain.html

:whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Think there's some confusion.

HSBC = a bank advertising a bank
BHS = British Herpetology Society promoting the welfare of reptiles.

hope that clears up the misunderstanding regarding a TV advert.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

thetong6969 said:


> letting a royal into the wild


 
lol....


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Meko said:


> lol....


:lol2: apparently incapable of surviving in the wild now :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

and even in a garden where it was picked up seconds later.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Meko said:


> Think there's some confusion.
> 
> HSBC = a bank advertising a bank
> BHS = British Herpetology Society promoting the welfare of reptiles.
> ...


As much as that is true, and yes the snake was more than likely picked up a few seconds after it was released.

You know how many numpties there are, there are quite a few on here ...
who might think that is an appropriate way to get rid of unwanted animals.... they are probably people checking their gardens and local parks aren't infested with released snakes and other animals as we speak ......


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I think the family in the advert was supposed to be from Tailand(sp)(wire mesh enclosure) and moving to the US or something and the royal was supposed to represent a snake native to that country.
Anyway it's only an advert so :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

can i clear one thing up
1 i wasn`t the only person to mentioin it
2 its not ghana so not native to them
3 yes it`s an advert so shouldn`t we answer posts now???
4 how come when you place an opinion on this forum you get slated????<<<this does not happen on other forums i am on
it seems theres a lot of vindictive comments left not just on my pposts but others
forums are here for general views and polite comments to help everyone not to attack
oh and 5 you`d think with the money hsbc have they`d pay more attention to detail in such a big advert regardless(who mentioined hbs ?? int he first place)


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Its an advert no one actually cares if the snake is actually from the country, and I said >>>represent<<< a snake native to that country as most folk don't even know what a royal is so won't give a toss : victory:.
Sorry not sure if your post was aimed at me or Meko lol.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

:lol2: Here we go again.....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

thetong6969 said:


> 4 how come when you place an opinion on this forum you get slated????<<<this does not happen on other forums i am on
> it seems theres a lot of vindictive comments left not just on my pposts but others
> forums are here for general views and polite comments to help everyone not to attack


 
its only dumb opinions that get slated. Sensible ones get sensible replies and interesting discussions about it.

Or should be complain about that laughing cow advert as well? its giving the impression that cows can actually laugh.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Meko said:


> its only dumb opinions that get slated. Sensible ones get sensible replies and interesting discussions about it.
> 
> Or should be complain about that laughing cow advert as well? its giving the impression that cows can actually laugh.


They can though .......

I have seen them mocking passers by ......

They think we don't notice, but we do ...... they may try and hide behind their docile faces going moo from time to time, but secretly they are planning to take over the world ......

The first attempt with birds was foiled.... so now they have enrolled the help of pigs ....... 

damn those mocking moo cows ....... damn them .......


----------



## Will Scarborough (Mar 28, 2009)

cant believe its that old haha! never seen it before!


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

most people i speak to that do not have anything to do with reptiles do know what a royal python is
and as a herpetologist and presume most on the forum are
is it right giving the opinion its ok to release a snake into the wild,regardless wether it was picked up 2 seconds later or not
thats like showing someone clubbing a seal at the end of the day young people who know nothing much about snakes may think it`s ok and i do beleive in the usa just recently there was a big issue with trying to ban most exotics because people release burmese and iguanas etc into a habitat where they do not belong ,
hence la now having an iguans population that shouldn`t be in the country
that in respect would kill most reptile trading from the usa alone
or is that what is now seemed acceptable,as one way or another it would affect us
by the way i`m not HAVING a go at anyone it`s a forum i`m posting an opinion seems a lot of people on here attack. i`m not attacking anyone and therefore i do not expect it back,
i come on here to share my views and read peoples opinions not to cause rows or heated debates:blowup:
it is after all a reptile forum
:spam1:<<<<good on toast with poached eggs lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

thetong6969 said:


> is it right giving the opinion its ok to release a snake into the wild,regardless wether it was picked up 2 seconds later or not


 
i appricate what you're saying but reptile owners will make some noise over it whereas everybody else just sees an advert for a bank where there's some sort of snake and a lizard. It being released into the wild / garden / wherever won't even register to them.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

ITS JUST A COMMERCIAL :lol2::whistling2:


----------

